

Automated 'coach' could help with social interactions - mcx
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/automated-coach-could-help-with-social-interactions-0614.html

======
mcx
Paper: [http://web.media.mit.edu/~mehoque/Publications/13.Hoque-
etal...](http://web.media.mit.edu/~mehoque/Publications/13.Hoque-etal-MACH-
UbiComp.pdf)

I found the choices of software particularly interesting:

 _" Prosody Analysis: ... To extract prosodic features, we developed an
application programming interface (API) using the low level signal processing
algorithms included in the Praat [praat.org], an open source speech processing
toolkit."_

 _" Speech Recognition: For real time speech recognition, we used the Nuance
speech recognition software development kit (SDK). ..."_

